# What species of snake?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what species of snake this is please?

I try not to kill snakes but my charmless nurk of a cat killed this one and bought it into the house.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like a young Cobra de escada, ladder snake to me


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The pics I find on the net make it difficult to tell because the colour & skin patterns seem to vary so much but looking at the head shape especially, I'd say you're right.

Thanks very much.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, it's a Horseshoe Whip Snake, very common in Portugal and harmless.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Funnily enough I posted on my FB page I thought it was a Horseshoe Whip Snake but then changed my mind because of the images of the ladder snake I found on the net....... What I really need is a good snakes of PT book that has good images........ Actually, I also need a good bird book as well but can't find anything really good.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

ValnGary said:


> Hi, it's a Horseshoe Whip Snake, very common in Portugal and harmless.


Are you sure? I thought the markings on that snake where much more regular and egg shaped and more defined along the back.

Seem to remember a recommendation for books quite recently


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess it's either a horseshoe whip snake or a ladder snake but either way, as long as it's non venomous, it's not too much of a worry.

The damn cat used to catch, kill and bring into the house in Africa a variety of really nasty snakes when we were there........ that included black and green mambas and puff adders....... always youngsters but that doesn't make them any less dangerous, just smaller! LOL! 

If there was a book recommendation, I must have somehow missed it.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is it
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...8-plant-wildlife-guides-central-portugal.html


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Randolph Cary did a good book on Birds (BIRDS OF SOUTHER PORTUGAL) COPY AVAILABLE HERE.... Amazon.co.uk: Buying Choices: BIRDS OF SOUTHERN PORTUGAL

a twitcher friend recommends

A Birdwatchers' Guide to Portugal and Madeira Prion Birdwatchers' Guide Series: Amazon.co.uk: H. Costa, C.C. Moore, G. Elias: Books


----------

